# [XFCE] Problème xfce4-power-manager[RESOLU]

## SlaXX

Bonsoir à tous, ou plutôt bonsoir   :Laughing: 

Voilà mon petit soucis, xfce4-power-manager et xfce4-power-manager-settins refusent de se lancer, n'ayant pas trouvé grand chose sur le net, je m'en remet à vous, en esperant que vous pourrez m'aider  :Smile: 

Voici pour commencer l'erreur que me donne xfce4-power-manager-settings :

```
WindBoX slaxx # xfce4-power-manager-settings

xfce4-power-manager-settings-ERROR **: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

aborting...

Aborted

```

Idem en lancant xfce4-power-manager :/

Infos : 

MSI Wind U100x

XFCE 4.6.1

Gentoo bien evidement (~x86)

Kernel 2.6.30-r4

Si vous avez besoin de plus d'infos demandez-moi  :Smile: 

EDIT : Mon problème a été rencontré sur xfce4-power-manager-0.8.3.1. Pour résoudre mon problème j'ai simplement recompilé xfce4-power-manager avec l'USE Debug.

Et un grand merci à tous ceux qui m'ont apporté leur aide, et qui m'ont aidé à trouver la solution  :Wink: Last edited by SlaXX on Wed Aug 12, 2009 10:03 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Leander256

Salut,

j'ai dans l'idée qu'il va falloir fouiller du côté de DBus et HAL. On peut déjà vérifier deux choses.

les services sont-ils lancés correctement?

Tu peux le voir avec la commande rc-status, tu devrais avoir dbus et hal en "started"

si oui, quels sont les USE avec lesquels HAL a été compilé?

Un petit emerge -vp hal devrait suffire pour savoir lesquels ont servi. Si tu as compilé avec consolekit/policekit/selinux alors le problème vient sûrement de là

----------

## SlaXX

Hello  :Smile:  Merci de m'avoir répondu !

Alors donc avec rc-status j'ai bien dbus et hald en started.

Ensuite voici avec quelles USEs j'ai compilé hal : X acpi consolekit crypt.

Voilà  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Salut ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## SlaXX

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Salut ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci 

 

Oups désolé  :Wink:  C'est fait  :Smile: 

----------

## Leander256

Je ne sais pas du tout comment fonctionne consolekit... Si tu n'en as pas un besoin impérieux, tu peux commencer par recompiler hal en supprimant le USE consolekit pour voir si le blocage vient bien de lui (n'oublie pas de relancer le service hald juste après).

----------

## SlaXX

Ok je vais tenter ca dans le doute ...

----------

## SlaXX

Bon j'ai recompilé HAL sans la USE consolekit, ça n'a rien donné de mieux malheureusement.

Toujours le même problême   :Confused: 

----------

## SlaXX

Mon problème semble résolu !

La solution : recompiler xfce4-power-manager avec l'USE "Debug".

Je vais mettre à jours mon post principal  :Smile: 

Merci pour votre aide  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

heuuu... c'est juste un contournement, pas une solution définitve  :Wink: 

Le flag "debug" est utilisé pour tracer des problèmes.

Cela sent une version bugguée, bloque-la (via package.mask)  et attend la suivante.

----------

## SlaXX

Oui c'est ce que j'ai fait, mais depuis la recompilation avec l'use Debug bizarement il s'est mis à fonctionner, et j'avoue ne pas trop comprendre pourquoi ...

Donc en attendant ça a résolu mon problème, ça aidera peut-être d'autres personnes qui auront le même soucis en attendant la prochaine version  :Smile: 

----------

